
Is this even legal? See anyone's Real-Time Analytics - titusblair
https://www.nachoanalytics.com/
======
nachodaddy
I'm the founder of Nacho Analytics, and I can confirm it's 100% legal. Love
the question, though.

We're not hacking into anyone's Google Analytics account or intercepting their
javascript tracking - it's legit. It's a patent-pending process, and when you
sign up we do load an analytics account real live visitors to _any_ website.

My favorite thing about software is that when you do it right, it can feel
like magic - or in this case black magic.

I'm happy to answer any questions you guys have.

